# GCPBA Online Store



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

We forgot to mention that The Hidden Canyon, A River Journey is autographed by the photographer, John Blaustein.


Keep the orders coming!


Best to you all,
Grand Canyon Private Boaters Assn.
www.gcpba.org


----------



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

GCPBA has added another book to its impressive lineup in the online store:

River To Rim: A guide to place names along the Colorado River in Grand Canyon from Lake Powell to Lake Mead

River to Rim tells the stories of rapids, temples, and points in the Grand Canyon: who named what and when, quotations from explorers, names given by tourists and river runners, and the events that gave rise to the place names. 

Take a look at it here: River to Rim

Never wonder again how and why something is named what it is as you float past it.

Order one today! Just $24.95, but discounted to $22.45 for GCPBA members.


----------

